

Palo Alto firm sues Yelp trolls for $9.3M - winhacker2000
https://www.scribd.com/doc/269357564/

======
winhacker2000
The link goes to the lawsuit filing. Some background information:

Link Corporation is a building contractor in the South Bay. The owner claims
that every single negative review they've ever received is fake. Link has
filed suit against 8 "John Doe" reviewers for $1,165,000 each, and is
attempting to identify them via subpoenas.

IMHO, some of the negative reviews do look suspicious but this could backfire
horribly if any legitimate customers got caught in the net.

Most of the reviews quoted in the suit can be found here:

[http://www.yelp.com/not_recommended_reviews/link-
corporation...](http://www.yelp.com/not_recommended_reviews/link-corporation-
palo-alto)

The Yelp listing shows an unusual flurry of activity, both positive and
negative, in early June.

------
hasteur
Oh goodey... Annother Amy's Baking Company
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amy's_Baking_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amy's_Baking_Company))
in the making

 _grabs popcorn_

